# widgets



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

comme il y a bcp de widgets et que j'ai bcp de difficultés à faire le tri pour savoir ceux qui valent le coup, est ce que ceux qui en utilisent pour faire une petite description de leurs widgets?
merci


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Mars 2006)

Eh ben t'as pas fini . Regarde les widgets les plus téléchargés sur les différentssites qui les recensent, ça t'aidera à faire ton choix. Ouverts chez moi :

SayCheese : affiche des BD, garfield chez moi
Pear lyrics : affiche les paroles du morceau qui passe dans iTunes et va les chercher si nécessaire
AlbumArt : idem avec l'image de l'album
3 Aide-mémoire
iCal Events : affiche les événements des calendriers sélectionnés sur la période de temps à venir désirée
Calculette
Traduction
Météo (va plus durer longtemps celui-là )
iFetes
iClip lite : presse-papier multiple (génial)


----------



## etudiant69 (10 Mars 2006)

Sur mon iBook:
Météo
GMail
BatteryInfo
JiWire
Calendrier
iCal Evants
DoBeDo
3 post-it (heu, pardon plus que 2 )


----------



## Paski.pne (11 Mars 2006)

Chez moi :
Météo (un certain nombre)
Calendrier
Clock
Traduction
SayCheese : affiche des BD, mais pas que Garfield chez moi (Fox Trot, Drabble, Peanuts, M. Goose & Grimm )
Widget Ciné TV : comme son nom l'indique, les films à l'affiche, on peut faire une recherche dans une salle, puis afficher les programme TV hertzien, câble, satellite.
Wikipédia : accès direct à l'encyclopédie (chez moi en français mais on peut facilement basculer sur l'anglais).
MaRadio : pour les radios françaises.
Paris Traffic : l'état de la circulation automobile sur Paris et la banlieue.
Sing That iTunes ! : pour les paroles de chansons qui passent sur iTunes


----------



## valoriel (11 Mars 2006)

je vais pas décrire les miens tellement mon bureau virtuel est en bordel et change souvent! 

mais force est de constater qu'il y a eu un certain enthousiasme pour les widgets et que certains se révèlent très très utiles et bien conçus.


----------



## jojoleretour (11 Mars 2006)

moi j'en ai un spéciale celui de macGé!!! :love:


----------



## etudiant69 (11 Mars 2006)

A la maison, sur mon mac mini:
Wikipedia
iCal Events
un post it
Calculette
Widget CinéTV
Amazon Cover Art
SingPod
Météo
Agenda
Gmail


----------



## jojoleretour (11 Mars 2006)

Photo d'écran


:love:


----------



## jeff3 (12 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> moi j'en ai un spéciale celui de macGé!!! :love:



Peux-tu me dire où tu l'as trouvé, j'arrive pas à le voir


----------



## etudiant69 (13 Mars 2006)

Google est ton ami


----------



## jeff3 (13 Mars 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Google est ton ami


Thx


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Mars 2006)

Météo
CinéTV
Traduction
Sudoku
Calendrier
Wikipédia
Calculatrice


----------



## Zanouba (29 Mars 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Eh ben t'as pas fini . Regarde les widgets les plus téléchargés sur les différentssites qui les recensent, ça t'aidera à faire ton choix. Ouverts chez moi :
> 
> SayCheese : affiche des BD, garfield chez moi
> Pear lyrics : affiche les paroles du morceau qui passe dans iTunes et va les chercher si nécessaire
> ...




Connaisez vous un un lyrics qui reconnaise les chansons françaises??? Le mien est très bien mais ne reconnais que les anglaise???


----------



## Dramis (29 Mars 2006)

Celui de la ratp est pas mal pour savoir quand passe les prochains trains.


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Mars 2006)

Zanouba a dit:
			
		

> Connaisez vous un un lyrics qui reconnaise les chansons françaises??? Le mien est très bien mais ne reconnais que les anglaise???


PearLyrics et Sing That iTune s'en tirent moyennement bien pour les chansons françaises, pour les plus connues dans ce que j'écoute (Noir Désir) pas de problème, pour ce qui est moins connu il vaut mieux chercher tout seul. Par contre PearLyrics a du mal avec les caractères unicode (chinois, coréen&#8230 : il est incapable d'afficher les paroles même si elles sont déjà renseignée dans iTunes. Sing that iTune ne l'a pas mais j'ai l'impression qu'il plante lorsqu'il doit chercher les paroles (donc quand elles n'ont pas encore été ajoutées dans iTunes), c'est peut-être du à mon proxy. Bref, y a encore du boulot.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Météo
> CinéTV
> Traduction
> Sudoku
> ...



+ iTunes
Convertisseur Euro/Francs


----------



## etudiant69 (5 Avril 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Sur mon iBook:
> Météo
> GMail
> BatteryInfo
> ...


+ TNT Tracker


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Avril 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> + TNT Tracker


Veinard


----------



## etudiant69 (5 Avril 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Veinard


Finalement je l'enlève


----------



## etudiant69 (5 Avril 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Finalement je l'enlève


99%


			
				MacGé a dit:
			
		

> Le message que vous avez entré est trop court. Veuillez l'allonger à au moins 5 caractères.


:mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Avril 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Finalement je l'enlève



- 1


----------



## velouria (9 Avril 2006)

Salut,
Je cherche un widget de dictionnaire français. Et Google n'est pas tant mon ami que ça, vu que je n'ai rien trouvé jusqu'à présent. Une bonne âme n'a-t-elle pas eu l'idée, jusqu'ici, de regrouper tous les widgets français au même endroit ? En demandant l'autorisation à chaque créateur, bien entendu.
Enfin, si vous savez où je peux trouver un dico français, merci de renseignement.
A plus.
 velouria


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Avril 2006)

Une nouvelle version du widget CinéTV vient de sortir (4.2). Outre le fait qu'il pioche de nouveu ses infos sur Télépoche, il est doté d'un nouveau moteur d'extraction utilisant le webkit de Safari, qui améliore les performances. Et bien, non seulement les performances ne sont pas meilleures qu'avec la 4.1.1 mais mon vieil ami autoconfig est de retour. :mouais: 
Donc, si vous avez encore la 4.1.1, un conseil : gardez-la.


----------



## Paski.pne (20 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> (...) Donc, si vous avez encore la 4.1.1, un conseil : gardez-la.


Merci du conseil


----------



## lalie38 (23 Avril 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Eh ben t'as pas fini . Regarde les widgets les plus téléchargés sur les différentssites qui les recensent, ça t'aidera à faire ton choix. Ouverts chez moi :
> 
> SayCheese : affiche des BD, garfield chez moi
> Pear lyrics : affiche les paroles du morceau qui passe dans iTunes et va les chercher si nécessaire
> ...




Bonjour,
Je n'arrive pas à trouver le widget "traduction" ; en fait je cherche un traducteur du français vers l'Italien. Peux-tu me donner le chemin pour en trouver un ?
merci et bonne journée


----------



## Paski.pne (23 Avril 2006)

Le Widget Traduction fait partie des Widgets installés par défaut avec Tiger. Tu dois l'avoir déjà d'installé, il ne te suffit plus que de le glisser depuis la barre qui contient tou les Widgets en bas (cliquer sur le symbole + en bas à gauche) sur ton bureau. Enfin, ce widget propose la traduction en italien


----------



## McSly (9 Mai 2006)

Bonsoir, 
Moi j'ai un problème avec mon widget "Météo"... Il ne reconnaît que les villes américaines  ... comment dois-je procéder?


----------



## etudiant69 (9 Mai 2006)

tapes le nom de ta ville suivi de:
   ,fr


----------



## McSly (9 Mai 2006)

Ca n'a pas marché mais j'en ai trouvé un mieux de widget météo (pour la suisse) Merci quand même


----------



## Paski.pne (10 Mai 2006)

McSly a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> Moi j'ai un problème avec mon widget "Météo"... Il ne reconnaît que les villes américaines  ... comment dois-je procéder?





			
				etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> tapes le nom de ta ville suivi de:
> ,fr





			
				McSly a dit:
			
		

> Ca n'a pas marché mais j'en ai trouvé un mieux de widget météo (pour la suisse) Merci quand même


   

Désolé de rire, mais il est clair que ce que te proposait etudiant69 (pour la France) ne pouvait fonctionner vu que tu es en Suisse !!!! Dans ta situation, il fallait taper : ", Switzerland", exemple : *Bern, Switzerland*


----------



## lalie38 (12 Mai 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> Le Widget Traduction fait partie des Widgets installés par défaut avec Tiger. Tu dois l'avoir déjà d'installé, il ne te suffit plus que de le glisser depuis la barre qui contient tou les Widgets en bas (cliquer sur le symbole + en bas à gauche) sur ton bureau. Enfin, ce widget propose la traduction en italien



MERCI POUR LE TUYAX PASKI.PNE 
En fait je suis nulle car je l'avait déjà mis dans ma barre Widget mais en page 2  
Je fais tellement de choses en même temps en ce moment que j'ai des trous de mémoire.
Merci encore et bon wee-end


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Mai 2006)

A prpos d'autoconfig qui se lance à chaque première activation de Dashboard (avec le widget CinéTV), je viens de découvrir que c'était une action automator.


----------



## JPTK (25 Mai 2006)

Vous en auriez pas un dans lequel je pourrais rentrer tous les anniversaires à souhaiter, un truc simple et lisible, vous faîtes comment vous sinon ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2006)

Utiliser iCal Event.


----------



## Paski.pne (26 Mai 2006)

Y'a ÇA comme Widget (ça récupère les données de carnet d'adresse), jamais testé.

Sinon pour les anniversaires je préfère dire que j'ai appelé mais que comme par hasard ils étaient absents


----------



## JPTK (26 Mai 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Utiliser iCal Event.




Mais ical events, tout comme icall, faut les marquer tous les ans non ? C'est un peu ballot donc ? A moins qu'il y ait une fonction qui permette de le faire automatiquement ?


----------



## JPTK (26 Mai 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> Y'a ÇA comme Widget (ça récupère les données de carnet d'adresse), jamais testé.
> 
> Sinon pour les anniversaires je préfère dire que j'ai appelé mais que comme par hasard ils étaient absents




Je me sers pas du carnet d'adresses :rateau: 
Merci quand même


----------



## Paski.pne (26 Mai 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Mais ical events, tout comme icall, faut les marquer tous les ans non ? C'est un peu ballot donc ? A moins qu'il y ait une fonction qui permette de le faire automatiquement ?


Si dans tes fiches de Carnet d'adresse tu as inscrit la date de naissance, tu as dans iCal (dans ses préférences) la possibilité d'afficher un calendrier spécial anniversaires. Tu n'auras plus qu'à le cocher dans iCal Events pour qu'il y fasse référence.

Edit : Aïe ! Je viens de voir que tu ne ne te sers pas de Carnet d'Adresse. Là, ça te bloque pas mal, car les deux Widgets s'y réfèrent que ce soit par l'intermédiaire d'iCal ou non.


----------



## Paski.pne (26 Mai 2006)

Je pense à un truc, vu que tu ne passe pas par Carnet d'adresses, tu peux dans iCal créer un événement récurent. Peut-être peux-tu faire un calendrier spécial anniversaire et pour chaque événement lui donner une récurrence d'une fois tout les ans ? À voir.

Edit : Je viens de regarder, tu crées un événement, dans la barre latérale d'info à droite (penser à cliquer sur le logo info en bas à droite) tu choisis "repéter : tous les ans" "fin : jamais" et tu peux même t'ajouter une alerte .


----------



## Craquounette (26 Mai 2006)

McSly a dit:
			
		

> Ca n'a pas marché mais j'en ai trouvé un *mieux* de widget météo (pour la* suisse*) Merci quand même



Ah bon ? Ca m'intéresse... C'est lequel ?


----------



## Paski.pne (26 Mai 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ? Ca m'intéresse... C'est lequel ?


À mon avis, tout simplement celui-là : Meteo


----------



## JPTK (27 Mai 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> Je pense à un truc, vu que tu ne passe pas par Carnet d'adresses, tu peux dans iCal créer un événement récurent. Peut-être peux-tu faire un calendrier spécial anniversaire et pour chaque événement lui donner une récurrence d'une fois tout les ans ? À voir.
> 
> Edit : Je viens de regarder, tu crées un événement, dans la barre latérale d'info à droite (penser à cliquer sur le logo info en bas à droite) tu choisis "repéter : tous les ans" "fin : jamais" et tu peux même t'ajouter une alerte .




Cool ça me semble parlait, merci à toi d'avoir pris le temps de chercher, je vais essayer ça de suite !


----------



## lalie38 (1 Juin 2006)

[*]Pear lyrics : affiche les paroles du morceau qui passe dans iTunes et va les chercher si nécessaire


Désolée je ne l'ai pas trouvé


----------



## lalie38 (1 Juin 2006)

Sing That iTunes ! : pour les paroles de chansons qui passent sur iTunes 
Par contre j'ai pu télécharger Sing That iTunes, mais ça marche pas


----------



## .Steff (1 Juin 2006)

Je pense avoir le plus utile de tout les widgets du monde 
Non je déconne enfin en tout cas c'est vachement kitch et vachement sympa. C'est tout

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/28722


----------



## Nouvoul (2 Juin 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> Je pense avoir le plus utile de tout les widgets du monde
> Non je déconne enfin en tout cas c'est vachement kitch et vachement sympa. C'est tout
> 
> http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/28722


J'adore celui-ci:
http://www.david-leonard.org/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=160&mode=thread&order=0&thold=0
Ça change de météo


----------



## La mouette (13 Août 2006)

Un widget Sympa :







le site : << ici >>


----------



## .Steff (13 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Un widget Sympa :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'ai du mal a le faire fonctionner moi. un petit tutorial vite fait ?!!!


----------



## JPTK (1 Juin 2007)

Ca existe pas un widget de fesses, de cul, de boules, un widget porno quoi ? 

C'est pour un ami :rose:


----------



## Darkfire (1 Juin 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ca existe pas un widget de fesses, de cul, de boules, un widget porno quoi ?
> 
> C'est pour un ami :rose:



Je vois que certains ne sont pas int&#233;ress&#233;s que par le Mac ici !     
Personellement, je n'en connais pas...mais peut-&#234;tre que d'autres seront plus renseign&#233;s. :rateau:

EDIT : Ce n'est pas porno, mais peut-&#234;tre int&#233;ressant OhBad


----------



## JPTK (1 Juin 2007)

Il y avait le célèbre widget macmovie mais apparemment il est plus dispo. 

Ouai Ohbad c'est sympa mais bon  :rateau:


----------



## leptitguillaume (1 Juin 2007)

Merci pour le OhBad:love:


----------

